# Dwarf Compatibilities



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Menagerie got some Laetacara curviceps in this week (Flag Acara). a peaceful little blue dwarf cichlid...

Anyone know if it is ok to keep them with bolivian rams? I have a pair in a planted 30G, I'm considering adding a pair of these too.


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Would think this is ok. I have Laetacara D's in with rams, pencilfish and hatchet fish and have had no issues (it's a 90g but I have more fish than a pair)

I have 5 rams in a 35g and the only time I see any aggression is when protecting thier eggs and even then it's mild.


----------

